# visa delay subclass 572



## rahul3680 (Nov 12, 2015)

hi, i applied for a subclass 572 visa at AHC delhi and its been more than 3 months now , i have not received any reply from the high commission yet , 
i would like to know if anyone else is experiencing something similar?
is the delay a common thing for the AHC ? what are the possibilities of a refusal?
please share your experiences
thank you


----------



## 239722 (Feb 24, 2016)

Same problem 4 weeks no visa


----------



## 239722 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have called Australia high commission and they said that I have been assigned a case officer but the process time is 3 months. but I have applied under Svp in which process time in 15 days


----------



## Piro (Apr 6, 2016)

hi, 

as far as I am aware the immigration department is on Strike so expect more delays, 

The timelines are for 75% of the applications. If you have not heard from them it is just they have not looked at it, I know it is a stressful thing,but all you can do is just wait. Meantime, if you have extra documents you can send them if you wnat to .


----------



## rahul handa (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi , 

I have scored 7.5 bands in ielts and lodged file for student visa on 5th of may medical was given on 25th of march. My session starts on 18th of july. I have'nt got visa till now i m worried . when shall i get the visa . it's been 33 days but the processing days are 15 under svp . 
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------

